# My 50gal. VIDEO ADDED!!



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

hi, just would like to share my 50 gal. I could not get a front view of the tank coz there is a wall right in front of it, that's why most shot was taken on an angle. I hope you like it..thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this lit up with a Tek as well? It seems a bit dark, or is that just a camera exposure thing?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

its just my camera, I'll take a better pics. when I get a chance..thanks for lookin


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

just some update before I do a big trim, its funny how the hardscape disappear!! Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides is going nuts..thanks for looking


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I like how it looks now even better than before!
The Hydrocotyle are going crazy! If you let them will they work their way up to the top of the tank?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

They just might, just not sure how high though.



Reckon said:


> I like how it looks now even better than before!
> The Hydrocotyle are going crazy! If you let them will they work their way up to the top of the tank?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

took this before I cut the Repens that I have for sale. I hope u like it!!

thanks for looking

CLICK TO PLAY VIDEO!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's an awful lot of pearling for a bigger tank. Did you turn the pumps off to take the video?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Im not a planet guy yet but whats pearling


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's an awful lot of pearling for a bigger tank. Did you turn the pumps off to take the video?[/QUOTE
> 
> The filter is on, it's that noisy thing at the background ..lol . I have to get a new cap for it cause one of the clamp that holds the rotor is broken.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> Im not a planet guy yet but whats pearling


Those bubbles that comes out of the plant you see on the video.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, if the filter is on, that's super awesome. You're the master. Are you still using all those Teks or have you started switching to LEDs?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you!! I think it just seems a lot cause most of the plant in there are stem plant, I'm sure it would be not as much if have HG in the foreground. I love my TEK!! I don't think I'll be switching just yet, it's more of a money issue..lol .



2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, if the filter is on, that's super awesome. You're the master. Are you still using all those Teks or have you started switching to LEDs?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> Thank you!! I think it just seems a lot cause most of the plant in there are stem plant, I'm sure it would be not as much if have HG in the foreground. I love my TEK!! I don't think I'll be switching just yet, it's more of a money issue..lol .


Isn't that always the case? I always wanted a Tek but it was money thing and then now it seems Teks are cheaper but the LED's are also. Lucky for me I hadn't done any upgrades so could go straight to LED.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> Thank you!! I think it just seems a lot cause most of the plant in there are stem plant, I'm sure it would be not as much if have HG in the foreground. I love my TEK!! I don't think I'll be switching just yet, it's more of a money issue..lol .


+1 on TEK professor. TEK reflectors are great. Best ever light fixture I owned.

My HCs and Blyxa pearl like crazy, sometimes I need to turn off 2 bulbs as I don't want my HCs to float.

By the way, awesome tank as always.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man, I agree with turning off a couple of lights. I stagger mine as well.



crimper said:


> +1 on TEK professor. TEK reflectors are great. Best ever light fixture I owned.
> 
> My HCs and Blyxa pearl like crazy, sometimes I need to turn off 2 bulbs as I don't want my HCs to float.
> 
> By the way, awesome tank as always.


----------



## Maggie May (Jan 19, 2013)

I love your planted! Can you tell me the names of the plants?


----------

